# Abbreviations



## peterhill (May 28, 2008)

I am trying to decipher some of the abbreviations in my late father's discharge book.A number of entries in the Description of Voyage column
contain just the two letters 'RA'.

'HT' is simple enough for ' Home Trade as is 'Fgn' for 'Foreign' but can anyone throw any light on 'RA'? Here's hoping.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Peter,

RA = Running Agreement. I will leave the explanation to others.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Famous RN Abrevations, G , T or UA = GROG, TEMPERANCE or UNDER AGE

RA = RATIONED ASHORE


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

A running agreement is a form of Articles of Agreement often used by British foreign going vessels which frequently call at UK ports. The period of agreement must not exceed six months. A seaman may if he wishes terminate the agreement in or before arrival at a UK port by giving the master 48/72 hours notice. This obviates the need to terminate the agreement for the whole crew on arrival in a UK port. The master if he so chooses can give a seaman a similar notice of termination. The form of agreement is noted, as Hugh states "R/A", in a seaman's discharge book. Basically it is for the convenience of all concerned.


----------



## peterhill (May 28, 2008)

Gentlemen,
Very many thanks to you all. The mystery is resolved.
Best regards


----------



## mr g elliott (Feb 25, 2013)

peterhill said:


> I am trying to decipher some of the abbreviations in my late father's discharge book.A number of entries in the Description of Voyage column
> contain just the two letters 'RA'.
> 
> 'HT' is simple enough for ' Home Trade as is 'Fgn' for 'Foreign' but can anyone throw any light on 'RA'? Here's hoping.


running agreement cheers gordon


----------

